# Bubbles per second!



## dkm (6 Dec 2009)

Hi,

My tank has been set up for 8 days now. It is 400L (minus displacement) and I have planted 24 V. Nana, 15 E. Parvula and 35 pots of HC all from Tropica. 

My lighting is approx 2 wpg, KH very low and GH medium. I have a bit of green water probably due to ammonia spike off the set up with ADA amazonian soil. Doing 50% water changes every three days now the ammonia is coming down. I am also running a UV to try and clear up the green water. It has been running for 4 days and has only made a very slight difference to the 'greeness'. Fert is TPN+ 20ml a day as seems to be the norm according to other threads on UKAPS.  

I was instructed that I would need 40 bubbles per minute but to get the drop checker to go light green (trying to get it high to give the HC a good start) I am running my co2 at approx 6 bubbles per second!!! 

My questions to you all are:

would you expect this bubble rate at this stage?
at its present rate how long is a 2kg cylinder going to last? !!!

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

dave


----------



## JamesM (6 Dec 2009)

Bubble rate means nothing, as bubble size from regulator to regulator will vary, also the tubing, bubble counters, etc. I run my bubble count at stupid levels on my 60cm tank. Go by the Drop Checker. Try moving the DC around within the tank too.


----------



## dkm (6 Dec 2009)

Forgot to mention.

I have no leaks as far as I can make out. And I use a AquaMedic CO2 reactor and no bubbles escape into the tank which would indicate all the co2 is being dissolved into the water. Finally my water turnover is approx 12x and hour with good flow throughout the tank.

Dave


----------



## dkm (6 Dec 2009)

Will try that James. Going to move my DC now.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (6 Dec 2009)

As James has stated its not the amount of bubbles been added - its the colouration of the Dc to look at. If you find that you DC are lime green in various positions within the tank and you are still at 6bps your 2 kg bottle of gas should last approx. 3 months.

Regards
paul.


----------



## dkm (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks Paul,

Moved my DC just waiting for a few hours to see what the reading is. Good to know my 2kg cylinder is not going to run out that quickly then. Phew.

Dave


----------



## Simon D (6 Dec 2009)

My last 2kg FE lasted 9 months  (almost to the day) on a 60ltr set-up at a normal injection rate. 

You can do the maths! If you manage to get over two months out of it you should be pleased (or under injecting) in my experience.

Good luck and keep us informed!


----------



## CeeJay (6 Dec 2009)

Hi dkm

I get 3 months out of a 2kg FE on a 180l, but my DC is in the yellow   

Chris


----------



## dkm (6 Dec 2009)

I will be happy for 6-8 weeks to be honest. Lets see how it goes.

Thanks for the replies guys.

Dave


----------



## mfcphil (7 Dec 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> My last 2kg FE lasted 9 months  (almost to the day) on a 60ltr set-up at a normal injection rate.
> 
> You can do the maths! If you manage to get over two months out of it you should be pleased (or under injecting) in my experience.
> 
> Good luck and keep us informed!




Wow thats is an awful long time!! I get about 6 weeks to my 2 kg in my 180L tank, Just aquired a 5 kg bottle simply to save a few trips to the refilling shop


----------



## CeeJay (7 Dec 2009)

Hi mfcphil



			
				mfcphil said:
			
		

> I get about 6 weeks to my 2 kg in my 180L tank,


Have you checked your system for leaks.
I definitely get 3 months on a 180l and I'm running my DC in the yellow all the time.
Maybe the answer is we have just got different diffusion rates or surface agitation.

Chris


----------



## dkm (9 Dec 2009)

Just goes to show how many factors are really involved


----------



## paul.in.kendal (9 Dec 2009)

A word of warning - I got just two weeks out of my very first 3kg!  I discovered my CO2 hose connections between FE and solenoid were not properly tightened.  Luckily I had a second ready to go on, but it was an easy mistake to make.


----------



## CeeJay (9 Dec 2009)

Hi Paul

I think at one time or another, most of us have been caught out by something like that, myself included    

Chris


----------



## dkm (9 Dec 2009)

Easily done,

I have a spare co2 cylinder too. Just in case. I have double checked the connections and all seems well.

Dave


----------



## chris1004 (21 Dec 2009)

dkm said:
			
		

> I will be happy for 6-8 weeks to be honest. Lets see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> Dave



I reckon thats a pretty realistic expectation from a tank of that size if your doing it right.

35 pots of HC, wow you don't muck about do you!!!!!!! Hope you got a good deal on that little lot. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (21 Dec 2009)

Hi Dave

With 35 pots of HC I'm not surprised your munching the CO2, HC loves the stuff  

Chris


----------



## paul.in.kendal (22 Dec 2009)

Hi Dave

Have you started a journal yet?! I wanna see this thing planted up!  Go on - treat us to an FTS...

Paul


----------



## dkm (27 Dec 2009)

Will do. Will do Paul. Bear with me. Just getting the time thats all!

Well I got three weeks out of my 2 kg. Bit disappointed. So went out and got two 6.5kg cylinders. The guy in the shop did not even charge me for the deposit on the cylinders and only charged me approx Â£27 for the 13kg's worth of co2 (food grade). At the present rate they should last at least 9 weeks each!

At the rate I have it running (cant count that fast) I am very surprised at how well my reactor is coping with it. No bubbles escaping into the tank at all.

Dave


----------



## dkm (27 Dec 2009)

PS: got a good deal on all that tropica. Still expensive though.


----------



## chris1004 (28 Dec 2009)

dkm said:
			
		

> At the rate I have it running (cant count that fast) I am very surprised at how well my reactor is coping with it. No bubbles escaping into the tank at all.
> 
> Dave



I can well believe it mate I've got the same reactor myself (AM1000). Others have slagged this reactor off though, go figure.




			
				dkm said:
			
		

> PS: got a good deal on all that tropica. Still expensive though.
> 
> Dave



If its not to impertinant a question and only to satisfy my curiosity, how much exactly have you spent on plants? 

From your posts Dave I take it that your not a guy that does things by half and respect to you for that, its a nice position to be in to be able to afford to do it that way, fair play to you.   

Regards, Chris.


----------



## dkm (28 Dec 2009)

Yeah Chris I am lucky to not worry about cost within reason. You never know when this would change though! Had a good amount from selling off my marine equipment so that helped. 

The AM1000 reactor is perfect. Does what it says on the tin. Cant fault it. Have not had to bleed any waste gas off up to press.

The tropica plants cost Â£300 for 75 plants in total. It was from a local place who dont normally deal with tropica but sorted it for me as a one off. 

Right Im off to look at that new Fluval G6 external. Looks great! I am such a sucker for the nice new equipment that is always coming out! I can hear my bank manager moaning from here!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## chris1004 (29 Dec 2009)

Hi Dave,

I saw one yesterday mate at the MA store near St Albans on a display stand. I don't think i'll be replacing my TT's with it though. I personaly don't like the 'look' of it, call me old fashioned but piano black filters, come on, whatever next. To be honest I didn't get as far as seeing if it was any good or not just loathed it at first sight. But if you want to collect fish   in style thats the filter to do it with thats for sure.  

I did leave there with two beautifull  golden rams though which set me back Â£30 for the pair. They are now settling in nicely to one of my tanks, so the trip wasn't a complete waste of time. 

Regards, Chris.


----------



## dkm (29 Dec 2009)

To be honest I was only joking. Only just got my eheim 2076. Which is excellent. They are very nice looking though.

Glad your trip was worth it. Do like golden rams.

Dave


----------



## chris1004 (29 Dec 2009)

Hi,

To be honest I've never kept golden rams before but they caught my eye in a big way when I saw them. 

My wife rolls her eyes now whenever I say I'm going to MA for a look see as despite promising faithfully that I won't get anymore fish I always seem to come back with somthing that I can't possibly live without, last time it was 15 polkadot loaches...   


Regards, Chris.


----------



## dkm (30 Dec 2009)

Never kept them myself either. But they are a beautiful fish.

I know that wife rolling eyes thing. I get it often when I visit my LFS. I also get the glazed wife's eyes too when I go on too much about my aquarium!


----------



## chris1004 (30 Dec 2009)




----------



## CeeJay (31 Dec 2009)

Hi all


			
				dkm said:
			
		

> I also get the glazed wife's eyes too when I go on too much about my aquarium!


And I thought it was only me


----------



## dkm (31 Dec 2009)

Common problem I have been told. None fishy partners! They just dont understand our obsession, sorry I mean hobby.

Dave


----------

